# Bontrager Paradigm Comp Tubeless Ready



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi folks, I have been MIA from here for a while. Am looking at the Domane SLR6 and am wondering about the wheelset on it(Bontrager Paradigm Comp Tubeless Ready) any of you had any experience with these? They are the only thing I am wondering about. 
Thanks
Bill


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Sold lots of bikes w/ them and haven't had any issues yet. Are there 'better' wheels out there? Sure. Will the Paradigms work well? Sure. Depends on what you want out of your wheels.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, That's kinda what we have seen at the shop. I figure that at the price I will pay it's kind of a no brainer. The bike is the smoothest ride I have had. Just wanted to see if others saw the same.


----------



## RoadCube (Nov 22, 2006)

Does Bontrager still have the 5 year warranty on their wheels?
I remember Trek warrantying my OEM wheels with no questions asked and LBS gave me a loaner during warranty replacement turnaround.
RC


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am not sure if it is 5 years or not but I know through the shop that trek is the easiest to deal with on warranty issues for sure. They try to make things right when they go wrong in most cases.


----------

